# one for mudslinger



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xn5u16_asian-wonder-women-home-made-video_creation


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xn5u16_asian-wonder-women-home-made-video_creation


Well,...Hello Kitty:tt2::tt2::tt2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

That would be more along Moore's.......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> That would be more along Moore's.......


Yep! :thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xn5u16_asian-wonder-women-home-made-video_creation


Joe what were you searching when you came up with that one, or was it a random one that found you lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Joe what were you searching when you came up with that one, or was it a random one that found you lol.:thumbsup:


A china hooker was way over priced ?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

think she is Japanese folks,

was just a click and there she was, mudslinger

Moe ya gotta realize she might be good person


----------

